# Best/Worst Vampire movie ever



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2008)

I figured since Twilight is out and will probably spawn a slew of crappy vampire movies(In all fairness to twilight, most vampire movies suck...often worse than Twilight. But when a successful genre flick is made, crappier clones come out that will probably make Twilight look half decent......)

So here is the topic, what is your favorite vampire movie?

Mine is probably "Horror of Dracula", the first Dracula film starring Christopher Lee. "Near Dark" and "Lost Boys" will be close..........

I dont know what the WORST vampire movie is, because vampire movies tend to be worse than zombie movies......which REALLY says alot. I hate "Twilight", but I dont think it's the worst of its type. Right now, I'd say "Vampires Vs Zombies" would be up there......I laughed at how poorly the cover for the movie ripped off "Freddy Vs Jason".

"The Forsaken" was also a shitty one........


----------



## Chee (Dec 1, 2008)

here's the deal with me, I've only seen a couple of vampire flicks in my lifetime. I'll have to go with Twilight anyways, it totally got rid of any trace of what makes a vampire a vampire and made them more like fairies than demons that suck blood.

Best? Let the Right One In.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2008)

My favorite vampire movie was this hilarious B-movie thing with Dracula in it; I can't recall the title. It had a gang of men all taking turns on a female vampire in one scene, and the same gang staking Dracula hundreds of times in another. It was just hilarious.

The worst? I can't really think of any off-hand... Wait, I know; some documentary about Nosferatu. Documentaries count, right? That was the most boring movie I have seen in my entire life.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Dec 1, 2008)

Interview with a Vampire


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2008)

Best movie, or worst?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2008)

Best: Interview with the Vampire

Worst: Queen of the Damned

Isn't that funny?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2008)

Oddly, there is an actual fictional movie about the making of Nosferatu. Shadow of a Vampire or something......it bored me.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 1, 2008)

From Dusk Til Dawn was the best!...Ok, probably not to everyone, but there's something about it which I just liked a lot. Sure, some of it had to do with the crazy action, but I really liked the characters as well.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 1, 2008)

Best: _30 Days Of Night_

Worst: _Twilight_


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2008)

Twilight gayified vampires so it has to be the worst.

the best hmm to close to decide for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2008)

Stark said:


> Best: _30 Days Of Night_
> 
> Worst: _Twilight_



This, read my mind


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 1, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> From Dusk Til Dawn was the best!...Ok, probably not to everyone, but there's something about it which I just liked a lot. Sure, some of it had to do with the crazy action, but I really liked the characters as well.



Well I actually agree, while not the best.. It's certainly one of the most entertaining^^ Very funny and gory, tarantinos role in it was quite hilarious

The underworld movies weren't particularly good I believe, while hardly deserving the title of the worst movie. They just sucked in some areas and annoyed me more then any other movies I've seen before in certain areas.


----------



## Zach (Dec 1, 2008)

Best-From dusk til dawn or 30 days of night
worst-don't know


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, Dusk till Dawn would also be up there.

I was indifferent to 30 Days of Night........


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 1, 2008)

Sousuke Aizen said:


> Best-From dusk til dawn or 30 days of night
> worst-don't know



Hmm a good vampire movie made in recent years that I haven't seen... Ashamed

I read some mixed reviews on it, only 50% at Rottentomatoes, but I like vampire movies, so I'll probably disregard the bad stuff.

And response to Twilight seems like.. ''avoid it like the plague'' It's THAT bad huh?


----------



## Starrk (Dec 1, 2008)

_30 Days of Night_ was an incredible movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2008)

I forgot Underworld, I really like the first one, the second is so-so.



Svenno said:


> Hmm a good vampire movie made in recent years that I haven't seen... Ashamed
> 
> I read some mixed reviews on it, only 50% at Rottentomatoes, but I like vampire movies, so I'll probably disregard the bad stuff.
> 
> And response to Twilight seems like.. ''avoid it like the plague'' It's THAT bad huh?



Most of them didn't see the movie more than likely and are just bashing it for the rep it had. 

The only thing more annoying than hearing someone talk about how great a movie is, is hearing someone mindlessly bash something all the time.


----------



## icemaster143 (Dec 1, 2008)

Stark said:


> _30 Days of Night_ was an incredible movie.



I agree but the ending really keeps it from being a true classic for me.



Best: Blade 1- Keeps the cruel vampires gets rid of the wank. A very balanced and believable showing.

Worst: the bloodstone series ugh.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 1, 2008)

Truthfully, I haven't seen a good vampire movie yet.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, liked Blade II.

30 Days of Night had a gay ass ending.....ripped off Blade 2 HEAVILY


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 2, 2008)

Best? Dracula: Dead and Loving It.


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 2, 2008)

Graham Aker said:


> Best? Dracula: Dead and Loving It.


this XD


worst i'd have to say Queen of the Damned. if i recall i fell asleep through half of it so there's a chance i slept through any good parts


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 2, 2008)

I havent see the 20's Nosferatu

thus I havent see a really outstanding vampire movie.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 2, 2008)

Interview with a vampire was really good, probably one of the best I've seen.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Dec 2, 2008)

best Dusk till dawn( the first one)......worst movie hmmm  bordello blood "Tales From The Crypt"


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 2, 2008)

My least favorite would have to be Underworld.  I at least gave Twilight a chance.  None of the Underworld movies seem worth my time.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

If this is an insult to Twilight, i hate you. 
Only joking, i think the worst vampire film ever is The Lost Boys. I know alot of people might disagree with me on this one but i fell asleep in the film, not because i was tired, but because i was bored to death, literally.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 2, 2008)

is absolutely terrible...shitty acting, equally shitty directing, shitty special effects. Just shitty!


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 3, 2008)

LittleBlondePunk said:


> Interview with a Vampire



best vampire movie ever!
Also Lost Boys its Epic aswell! with kiefer sutherland.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> is absolutely terrible...shitty acting, equally shitty directing, shitty special effects. Just shitty!





> Tommy Lister is on hand as a police detective looking for the missing daughter of an affluent man, and runs into the vampire clan that have kidnapped her. A second plot has the detective's step-son going to Vegas to get hitched and running afoul of the same vampire clan. Yet a third plot has blacksploitation greats Richard Roundtree and Fred Williamson as ex-cops who go to Vegas for the hell of it and run afoul of, yup you guessed it. Other the vampire connection none of those three plots feel connected to one another in the least until the end when they had to be tied together somehow. It's done in a pretty convoluted way sadly. And it still felt like the writers had no clue what each other were doing. Plots are dismissed, and new ones take their place willy nilly. It definitely didn't help having 5 writers pen it. (too many cooks and all that). The thing that got me to rent this is the fact that Williamson (who also directed) and Roundtree were starring, both of which I respect and enjoy seeing a lot. But they have basically the shortest screen time of all the major characters and are a bit insubstantial. Still when they DO have scenes they're OK. Tommy Lister is the real star of the movie and he does the best job that he could have done with such ridiculousness. The one thing that REALLY got on my nerves bad (I mean besides the vampires dancing like zombies half the time), *was the fact that logos on shirts were blurred out, and since a good deal of the cast wears a jersey during the first half of the film, this became extremely distracting and almost made the film unwatchable. *The ending leaves room for a sequel, but I can quickly exclaim *'fangs, but no fangs' *to that prospect. Oh and you might have noticed I didn't mention Baldwin in my review, this is simply because he's only on-screen a whopping two minutes or so of the film and is a glorified cameo. On a side note, the DVD is as bare-bones as can be with absolute zilch for extras. The movie and chapter stops is all you get.



Awesome reviews. The bolded part is the best.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2008)

lol, I have Vegas Vampiress on my subplit(a written list with about 100+movies. Only put 10 up at a time.


----------



## Cair (Dec 4, 2008)

Worst: Twilight. Edward and his sparkling makes my ovaries devlop tumors.




Best: Interview with a Vampire?


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 4, 2008)

Francis Ford Coppola's Dracula is up thier with the greats in my opinion.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 4, 2008)

*Best (or ones that I like) :*

Lost Boys. I heard there's a sequel out on DVD. 

Fright Night.

Dusk till Dawn.

John Carpenter's Vampire.

The Monster Squad. 

*Worst: *

Queen of the Damned. Sucks that it was Aaliyah's last film.

BloodRayne. Another Ewe Boll masterpiece.  

Blade:Trinity. The worst of the franchise. 

Bloodsuckers. A horrible vamp movie I saw a while back on the Sci-fi channel. I only watched it because it had Michael Ironside in it.

...................................

Even though I have no plans to see Twilight. It'd probably on my worst list too. It looks like a chick flick.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2008)

Without a doubt one of the worst Vampire movies I've seen was Once Bitten starring Jim Carrey. I saw it when I was a kid but I still remember that shit to this day.


----------



## isanon (Dec 5, 2008)

my best choise would be Interview with the vampire, fucking awesome movie even though its not a "traditional" vampire movie so i dont know if it will count

worse .... impossible to choose


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 6, 2008)

Best: 
- Dusk till Dawn
- John Carpenter's Vampire
- Interview With A Vampire

Worst:
- Queen of the Damned


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2008)

Best: Blade

worst: Once Bitten


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 6, 2008)

Best: Tie between _Interview With The Vampire, Blade_ and _30 Days Of Night_.

Worst: _Vampires: Los Muertos_ (yes, the one starring Bon Jovi). 

Although I have seen few bad vampire movies, so there's probably worse.


----------



## Trias (Dec 6, 2008)

Worst should obviously be Uwe Boll's Bloodrayne. But then again its also one of the worst videogame based movies.

 Best? Dunno, probably Interview with the Vampire.


----------



## ninjaq (Dec 6, 2008)

Best: Coppola's _Dracula_. Take note Edward, this is what a _real_ vampire looks like.

Worst: Twilight, and any sequels that follow. Also, Queen of the Damned. I read the book a while after I saw the movie, and the book was pretty good. I won't spoil it but in the book Akasha actually has a purpose, does anybody remember what she was supposed to be doing in the movie?


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 7, 2008)

awesome, anti-Twilight bandwagon. 


Best... Vampire Hunter D (lol). I've seen horrible vampire films before like the one with that black guy, and the other with that british chick.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 7, 2008)

I have seen most of the movies already mentioned in this thread, and there is no movie would actually call great or even good, though "From Dusk Till Dawn" is probably the "best" out of them.

But while there are no good vampire "movies" there are lot's of good vampire storys in other media: Whedons "Angel", "Hellsing" and the "The Legacy of Kain" games are some of the gems of this genre.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 8, 2008)

No love for *The Hunger*?  Come on, it had David freakin' Bowie.

Worst? Haven't seen Twilight and don't intended to, so I'll just go with *Vampire in Brooklyn*.

Anyone remember a truly horrible vampire movie set in the 50's/60's staring David Arquette's then brother?


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 8, 2008)

I have yet to see a truly amazing vampire film, but the Blade series and Underworld are at least somewhat decent.

Don't even mention Twilight.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

*Worst:* Twilight... I mean reading the books it cannot be any better... though to be fair, I'm going to watch it now! I'll edit this post later if it doesn't suck... somehow.

*Best:* Interview with the Vampire... being a huge Anne Rice fan, as well as being a fan of Brad Pitt movies (FUCKING GOOD ACTOR ) anyway, this movie was fucking awesome.



edit: 10 min into the movie... I'm about to puke.


edit2: I couldn't stand it so I just fastforwarded to the end... it's like reading the book again :barf


----------



## TwilightSUCKS (Dec 10, 2008)

Best: Interview with a Vampire

Worst: TWILIGHT
That _thing_ sucked almost as much as the books.


----------



## keiiya (Dec 10, 2008)

Best: Cronos

The Lost Boys, From Dusk Till Dawn, Nosferatu and Interview with the Vampire would follow closly behind though.

Worst: Queen of the Damned.

I would have picked Twilight but thankfully I haven't seen it.


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 10, 2008)

Best: Blade 2 ( I thought that movie was epic) 

Worst: queen of the damned also


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 10, 2008)

Twilight is immensely underrated

and all other movies are overrated

has anyone fucking see the 20's Nosferatu??


----------



## spaZ (Dec 10, 2008)

Best: Blade, Underworld. 

Worst: Those dracula ones like dracula 2000 and such.


----------



## Juli (Dec 11, 2008)

Best: Interview with a Vampire 

Worst: Queen of the Damned (I'm a huge Anne Rice fan so that movie was a pain to watch..-_-)


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh God, BloodRayne was worse than Twilight.

Oddly, BloodRayne 2 didn't bother me as much. At least its a pretentious Sergio Leone wannabe, complete with wannabe Morricone music! Can't go wrong with that!

I've seen Nosferatu, or at least most of it(I think). It had some chilling moments, but I think I was the only one who thought Harker looked creepier than Dracula. He looked like some p*d*p****.......

I didnt care for "Bram Strokers Dracula" with Gary Oldman and Directed by Coppula. It was good looking, I guess, but failed to be intense or scary.


----------



## All Things Evil (Dec 11, 2008)

Best:


----------



## McLovin (Dec 11, 2008)

Lex said:


> Remember that guy with the revolver on his crotch...I forget his name but I thought he was hilarious.



Sex machine.  I forgot that movie featured a crotch-gun.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm quite looking forward to Twilight, i think that could be the best Vampire movie ever. If not, Interview with a Vampire has to be the best.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 11, 2008)

*Best*: It's between _Vampire's Kiss_ and _Near Dark_. _Vampire's Kiss_ is great for being the single weirdest film ever made. _Near Dark_ is what every traditional vampire movie should be, but never is.

*Worst*: Most other vampire films, but I guess the _From Dusk 'Til Dawn_ sequels and _Embrace of the Vampire_.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2008)

Best: Interview with a Vampire/Blade

Worst: Too many but shitfest Twilight and Dracula 2001 come to mind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought Dracula 2000 and it's first sequel(havent seen the third) were alright. Same with the Dusk Till Dawn sequels......


----------



## isanon (Dec 11, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> has anyone fucking see the 20's Nosferatu??


yes and compared with todays movies it isnt the least scary but when it came out in movie theatres it was the best (and if im not misstaken first) horrormovie ever


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 11, 2008)

underworld evolution was pretty good


----------



## Espresso (Dec 14, 2008)

Best: Cronos


----------



## Supernatural Sasuke (Dec 14, 2008)

best for me would most likely be Van Helsing or Underworld


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 14, 2008)

Best not sure.

Worst: Twilight


----------



## ez (Dec 14, 2008)

Best: 30 days of night/interview with the vampire/Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust (2000) come to mind

worst: Vampire in Brooklyn...ghetto vamp movie.


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 14, 2008)

Best: Interview with the Vampire

Worst: Twilight

I kind of liked _Underworld: Evolution_ too, though.


----------

